# Industry News: CMOS Sensor Sales Are at An All-Time High



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 10, 2018)

```
<p>Things are going really well for CMOS sensor makers according to IC Insights.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.icinsights.com/news/bulletins/CMOS-Image-Sensor-Sales-Stay-On-RecordBreaking-Pace/">IC Insights</a> reports: </strong></p>
<blockquote><p>The spread of digital camera applications in vehicles, machine vision, human recognition and security systems, as well as for more powerful camera phones will drive CMOS image sensor sales to an eighth straight record-high level this year with worldwide revenues growing 10% to $13.7 billion, following a 19% surge in 2017.</p>
<p>With the smartphone market maturing, sales growth in CMOS image sensors slowed to 6% in 2016, but strong demand in other imaging applications played a major factor in boosting revenues by 19% to $12.5 billion last year. Sales of CCD and other image sensor technologies fell 2% in 2017 to about $1.6 billion after rising 5% in 2016.</p>
<p>Overall, CMOS image sensors grabbed 89% of total image sensor sales in 2017 compared to 74% in 2012 and 54% in 2007. Unit shipments of CMOS imaging devices represented 81% of total image sensors sold in 2017 compared to 64% in 2012 and 63% in 2007.</p>
<p>In new smartphones, CMOS image sensors are also seeing a new wave of growth with the increase of dual-lens camera systems (using two sensors) for enhanced photography. Cellular camera phones accounted for 62% of CMOS image sensor sales in 2017, but that marketshare is forecast to slip to 45% in 2022. Automotive CMOS image sensors are projected to grow the fastest among major end-use applications through the five-year forecast, rising by a compound annual growth rate (CAGR) of 38.4% to about 15% of total CMOS image sensor sales in 2022 ($2.8 billion) while camera phone-generated revenues are expected to rise by a CAGR of just 2.2% to $8.6 billion that year.</p></blockquote>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span></p>
```


----------



## 9VIII (May 10, 2018)

Results from the new Huawei triple lens system certainly are impressive.
Once they move to a quad sensor system I might try another high end phone just for the camera (currently on a 10 year old android after my Note 4 died. Premium smartphones are mostly a big ripoff IMO).


----------

